# my new workbench build



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

hi everyone,
this is my new workbench that i built, took about 4 days. it originally was just a pine dinning table that i got from freecycle, but i thought it could do with a bit of smartening up.
the top is made from two tops of pine dinning table and the legs are fench post that i had spare.
the draw i took off one of the tables and made it fit and the record vice was also from freecycle (a real stroke of luck that bit).
all in all the total cost= £0.
with money a bit tight at the moment i think it turned out ok.
hope you like it.

chris......


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

exellent! great find on the vice too! and the cost makes it PERFECT!

thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice use of free material Chris. Job well done.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

trojan62 said:


> hi everyone,
> this is my new workbench that i built, took about 4 days. it originally was just a pine dinning table that i got from freecycle, but i thought it could do with a bit of smartening up.
> the top is made from two tops of pine dinning table and the legs are fench post that i had spare.
> the draw i took off one of the tables and made it fit and the record vice was also from freecycle (a real stroke of luck that bit).
> ...


Nice looking bench I check out Freecycle too, wow you got the Record vice too, brill.
Is the bench heavy enough? If not you could always load up some concrete blocks underneath.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

This is a really nice piece of work. And for the price, it is beautiful on two counts. Job well done I say.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job, 0 cost is good!!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice job on the top, Chris! Did you hand plane it to flat?


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a nice beech bench top from a school that closed down, I also have the same Record vice (well I actually have more than enough vice's) that doesn't have a bench dog built into its casting and was planning on adding a 3/4" hole (for a bench dog) in the wooden jaw cover just like you have done.

Just not got round to it yet.

Yours looks good, especially when it cost nothing.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Good job, Chris. I like the easy tool access too.


----------



## nephron (Dec 29, 2011)

Great job. I've got to fix up my workbench and this gives me some ideas. thanks.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh and Freecycle is ace, we use it quite a bit.
Just put an advert up with the details of something we don't need, bit of e-mail exchanges and someone comes and picks it up.
See an advert for something we could do with? Just e-mail the person with it and maybe get it for free.

Its how recycling should work.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*You Tube Workbench*

Hello Trojan62,

For what it's worth. Here is a video by Bosch...(or I should say buy Bosch) on how they built a workbench.

I personally like yours better, because of the price !

Cheers.
++++++++++++++++++++++++

Build a Workbench - Build it with Bosch - YouTube
+++++++++++++++++++++++++




trojan62 said:


> hi everyone,
> this is my new workbench that i built, took about 4 days. it originally was just a pine dinning table that i got from freecycle, but i thought it could do with a bit of smartening up.
> the top is made from two tops of pine dinning table and the legs are fench post that i had spare.
> the draw i took off one of the tables and made it fit and the record vice was also from freecycle (a real stroke of luck that bit).
> ...


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

That looks like a really solid bench.. Good job.


----------

